# Bf109 E-1 E-3 canopies for Airfix new mold



## Zippythehog (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi, 
I’m itching to build an Airfix Bf-109 as an E-1 or -3. I’m having difficulty locating a canopy that is correct. Anyone have ideas?
Thanks


----------



## rochie (Apr 22, 2020)

This one has all 3 versions in the box, just built one and its pretty good


----------



## A4K (Apr 22, 2020)

What scale? I have a spare Tamiya E-3 canopy in 1:72.


----------



## Zippythehog (Apr 22, 2020)

A4K said:


> What scale? I have a spare Tamiya E-3 canopy in 1:72.


Totally forgot-1:72- the one true scale. 

A4K how can I compensate you?


----------



## Zippythehog (Apr 22, 2020)

rochie said:


> This one has all 3 versions in the box, just built one and its pretty good
> View attachment 578460


Thanks but 1:72


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2020)

The E-1 and E-3 had the same cockpit canopy type.However some E-1/E-3s could have the E-4 one retrofitted.


----------



## Zippythehog (Apr 23, 2020)

Wurger said:


> The E-1 and E-3 had the same cockpit canopy type.However some E-1/E-3s could have the E-4 one retrofitted.


I didn’t think of that. If possible, I’d like to stay as close as possible to the info at hand. I will use that as a last resort.


----------



## A4K (Apr 23, 2020)

Zippythehog said:


> Totally forgot-1:72- the one true scale.
> 
> A4K how can I compensate you?



No problem mate, sent you a PM. ( And don't even think about compensation - glad to be able to help!)


----------



## Zippythehog (Apr 23, 2020)

A4K said:


> No problem mate, sent you a PM. ( And don't even think about compensation - glad to be able to help!)


You da man!


----------

